# Fluorescent lamp + electronic ballast wiring ?



## Blight (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

i'm planing to make a lighting system of 2 18w fluorescent lamps and 2 electronic ballasts. Bad for me - i'm a bad electrician  Could someone draw some simple scheme how to connect all the wires and not to blow up everything 

thanks


----------



## Jeremy S (Feb 4, 2004)

What company are you going to go with for the electronic ballasts?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

the ballasts should come with wiring diagrams


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Let us know what type of ballast you have. If it is a 2-F32T8 or 4-F32T8 ballast designed to run 2 (or 4, respectively) 48" 32watt fluorescent tubes, then you can use the following diagram to wire both 18w bulbs in series with just one of the ballasts...









If you feel uncomfortable with wiring electric components, I highly recommend not doing this. Buy a pre-wired canopy.


----------

